# Agfa solinette- II



## MushiiPeas (Aug 22, 2010)

I was going from some of my old grandads stuff today and i found a Agfa Solinette-II, the shutter won't work but i'm not really surprised it's been in a loft for ages and it was really dusty when i found it. I cleaned it all up but the shutters still stuck in one place. Is it worth getting it fixed or should i just get rid or sell it? :]


----------



## compur (Aug 22, 2010)

Do you mean this camera?







If so, it needs film loaded for the shutter to operate.  Or, you can fake it by 
turning the film sprockets within the film chamber as if film were being 
wound.  You also have to set the shutter via the small lever on the forward 
part of the lens.

The part that usually doesn't work on these cameras is the focus.  That's
the toothed wheel near the rear of the lens.  It's usually found frozen up
and won't budge due to the dreaded Agfa green grease that turns to
concrete with age and freezes up focus controls.


----------



## MushiiPeas (Aug 22, 2010)

Hey thanks, it seems to be working fine, i did think about loading a film to see if the shutter worked then but i didn't want to waste a film. Have you used this camera before? if so what do you think of it? x :] thanks for replying


----------



## Sbuxo (Aug 22, 2010)

i got it too, i have yet to use it though.


----------



## compur (Aug 22, 2010)

MushiiPeas said:


> Hey thanks, it seems to be working fine, i did think about loading a film to see if the shutter worked then but i didn't want to waste a film. Have you used this camera before? if so what do you think of it? x :] thanks for replying



Glad it's working for you.

I have the version with the rangefinder.  It was sold as the Agfa Super 
Solinette and also as the Ansco Super Regent (same camera).






It's a favorite of mine. :thumbup:


----------



## BamabirdII (Jan 17, 2011)

Has anyone had any luck trying to free up the focus ring on these Agfa Solinette II's? I've got one that's stuck and I don't want to damage it.


----------



## compur (Jan 17, 2011)

The problem is the dreaded Agfa Green Grease which, over the years, turns
rock hard and freezes up the focusing helicoid.  If it won't budge it has to be
disassembled, the old hard grease removed and the helicoid re-greased.

If it will turn with some effort you may be able to get away with applying a 
solvent like xylol, working it in and thinning out the old grease enough to
free it up (being careful not let the solvent get into the lens/shutter area).
Heating with a hair dryer or similar method may help too.

Many Agfa cameras have this problem.  If you search the interweb for Agfa
Greeen Grease you may find other solutions.


----------



## BamabirdII (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks, I'll give a try.


----------

